# ,  / > Icom >   IC-78

## RW4LLT

.       .  IC-78    .     .              .     IC-718.  .        . ?   ?     .(      ).     ?
    .

----------


## RK3DKE

-       RZ3CC,     -    ...

  (, ,  - )   ,  ""     ,     ...      :

1 -  -.    ,   -,    -  ,   "" . ,  Standard- 108/408   ,    !   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:      195 -  - ...

2 - .      . (    ,  ,       .) 
  .         Volvo S60-S80 - ! (    3   - ,      !) 
-,  -   (  Alps), - -    -     ,    -      !        -     ,  ,      ,   ...
         718/78 -   ,    718-!

----------


## vb761

- ,  -            .   ic-78  ,       .        (       ).       ,       (    700  2000).              .    -   .              .      ,    ()   .     -         ,     - .     24.    ,       ,   -  ,         ,         .        "  "     attiny2313.  :       3050       .         .         ,     .         (  2),   .     - ,  . vb761@mail.ru

----------

